# tad pole soon to be bull frog



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

So, some of my plants is my 56 gallon aquarium have been developing black hair algae for a few weeks now. I have been dosing with Algaefix and have had no success, so I decided its time to visit the LFS. 

They told me that tadpoles were great at eating it so I bought one. 


Has anybody ever heard of this approach and have any advise about the effects an amphibian will have on my fish tank.


-I cant use shrimp or any crustacean because I am dosing with Algaefix


----------

